# Need Intel 82801BA ICH2 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-1] driver



## xgreysonx (Jul 16, 2009)

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name ANONYMOUS
User Name Owner

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium IIIE, 933 MHz (7 x 133)
Motherboard Name Dell OptiPlex GX150
Motherboard Chipset Intel Solano i815E
System Memory 253 MB (SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (08/29/01)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel i752
3D Accelerator Intel i752

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801BA ICH2 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD200BB-75AUA1 (18 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive Lite-On LTN486 48x Max (48x CD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 19085 MB (14622 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible) (192.168.2.5)

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Intel 82801BA ICH2 - USB Controller 1 [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801BA ICH2 - USB Controller 2 [B-1]
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow..._PNT_P3C_GX150&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=

I'd guess it's under audio, the AD1885 driver. If it doesn't work, try the sound blaster 64 one.


----------

